# The Canadians Were Robbed!



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

After watching pairs figure skating (my wife made me), we determined that the Canadians were robbed! The talk here is that the Canadian contingent here is demanding that the Canadians be awarded a gold medal along with the Russians. There is clearly collusion with the judges.

It is awesome having the Olympics here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I hit "new topic" instead of "add reply". Looks like the canadians will get a gold.... I agree also Karl !  

SALT LAKE CITY (Reuters) - Canada's Jamie Sale and David Pelletier will be awarded a gold medal in the Olympics pairs figure skating after a French judge in Monday's final was suspended for misconduct. 
The gold medal will be awarded to the Canadian pair," International Olympic Committee president Jacques Rogge told a news conference Friday. 
Rogge, seeking to put an end to a furor that has dominated the first week of the Games, said the Russian pair who won on Monday would keep their gold medal. 
International Skating Union president Ottavio Cinquanta said French judge Marie-Reine Le Gougne had been suspended from the Winter Olympics . Le Gougne voted for Russian duo Yelena Berezhnaya and Anton Sikharulidze in the 5-4 split decision. 
"We have suspended with immediate effect the judge of figure skating Mrs. Marie-Reine Le Gougne," Cinquanta told the joint news conference. 
"The council got enough evidence that this individual was responsible for misconduct. They (the skaters) were not judged equally." 
Cinquanta said le Gougne had "practically admitted" she had been put under pressure during a meeting at which the American referee Ron Pfenning had been present. Earlier this week, Cinquanta said Pfenning had handed him a letter containing "certain allegations." 
He added if a judge received pressure at any time the referee had to be informed. 
"This did not happen in the case of Mrs. Le Gougne," Cinquanta said. 
He said a council meeting Monday would decide how long the suspension would last. 
Monday's decision sparked outrage in Canada and most neutral observers thought the title should have been awarded to the Canadian pair. The Canadian Olympic Association has appealed to the ISU to overturn the decision. 
"This is truly a proud moment for all Canadians and a significant milestone in the sport of figure skating," said Skate Canada president Marilyn Chidlow.


----------

